# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Surveiller un serveur d'impression

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Surveiller un serveur d'impression

Cet exemple montre l'utilisation des fonctions FindFirstPrinterChangeNotification et FindNextPrinterChangeNotification afin de surveiller les vnement lis  un serveur d'impression.

Pour l'instant le source montre comment surveiller le serveur local. Je n'ai pas eut pour le moment la possibilit d'essayer sur un serveur distant.



Ce source ne fonctionne que sous Windows NT/2000/XP ou suprieur.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

